# What does part loan involve?



## amy104 (30 May 2013)

Can someone please explain to me a bit about part loan.

I can't afford my own horse and have been paying for weekly group lessons for about 18 months. Aside from wanting to ride more, I miss the other stuff like grooming etc.

I've seen adverts where people are asking so much a week but is that all you have to contribute or will you be responsible for half vets fees etc?

Also how good do you have to be? I can walk trot and canter unaided but never really been left to ride on my own.


----------



## DreamingIsBelieving (30 May 2013)

You'll usually pay a* fixed sum *each week to ride as well as perform stable duties and care for the horse on your arranged days of loan. What you have to do regarding stable duties depends on the terms of the loan and the owner should tell you this before you begin to loan. I'd say so long as you know basic horse care (and can identify if a horse is ill/injured) and can ride okay without instruction then some loaners would happily take you on. It depends on the horse and what you're looking to do with your loan horse of course.


----------



## caileag (30 May 2013)

You need to be realistic about your ability too. Unless the horse is completely bombproof you might find quite a difference going from a riding school horse to a 'normal' one. Your riding ability may be more tested with major spooks, napping and general ' trying it on'


----------



## IAmCrazyForHorses (31 May 2013)

I'm not completely sure (sorry) but I think you pay part of the horse's livery fee and you pay for their feed so it's sort of like full loaning except half the time the horse is yours half the time their with someone else. I don't know about things like like vets bills and shoeing but I would think you have to give the owner a certain amount a month? 
You could maybe ask your instructor if you could have a private lesson and be left alone for most of it? Because I think it would be good to be alone in the school as your loan horse might be completely different from the school horses. It's fun riding on your own!


----------



## littlemare_ (31 May 2013)

Part loan would invlove you going down to the yard a fee times a week on set days (usually 2/3 days) and paying a set amount weekly or monthly. Sometimes they may ask for half toward shoes on top. No other costs, just that and going on your days. 
Usually you will do the yard chores and groom/ride.
Its diffrent to a riding school but everyone makes the transition eventually, and you will adapt fine 
Just be hounest about your abilities with yourself and the owners. Reply to some ads and post a wanted maybe. If you dobt know about riding alone take a friend or family member until you feel more confident! You could even have lessons on the horse. 
Make sure the horses you try are safe/sensible and all should be okay, just tell th owner its your first loan and what your riding level is and they will tell you if horse will be okay to come an ld try, theres no harm in asking! 

I shared straight out of a riding school on a strong, forward going mare who had me off on the trial! But i soon picked up how to ride her and my riding improved loads so im sure yours will too!

Good luck! x


----------



## emandbee (31 May 2013)

Part loan is like sharing, you're sharing the care and cost of the horse (up to the owner to decide price etc).

As long as you feel ready to loan then go for it! Just be tough on yourself, if it may not be right, don't waste your own time and the horse owner's time.

I loaned first, and originally tried horses where the owner just left you there to do it on your own, but at the stage I was, I needed help/advice. I eventually found that. Good luck


----------

